# Place to overnight on Skye



## martinr (Oct 18, 2016)

Off to Scotland tomorrow and fancy a couple of nights on Skye not been there before so would value a tip on a couple of nice place to stay in a 7.5 meter van. Thanks


----------



## The laird (Oct 18, 2016)

*Skye*

View attachment 47531View attachment 47532We stayed on a car park with loads of other vans beside the hotels on the left as you come off the Skye bridge.theres a few hotels ,pub,short walk to harbour,shop with provisions .no charges apply.will try to post loc ref and pics


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 18, 2016)

End of the, road beyond Dunvegan Castle (toilets and water in the village local) 

Or down near the harbour at Staffin Bay (water tap down at the harbour)


----------



## Canalsman (Oct 18, 2016)

If you have a look at the online POI Map I recommend the following:

LR Ord (there's a tap very near too). South of Broadford with wonderful views, right next to the sea.

LR & OR Lub Score. Northern tip of the island with wonderful sea views.


----------



## martinr (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks a lot pictures look great geting excited will end up at Falkirk in a week and a half,again thanks fot the tips


----------



## The laird (Oct 18, 2016)

martinr said:


> Thanks a lot pictures look great geting excited will end up at Falkirk in a week and a half,again thanks fot the tips



See you there Martin regards Gordn


----------



## Randonneur (Oct 18, 2016)

Can recommend Staffin, beautiful place. :wave:


----------



## mistericeman (Oct 18, 2016)

Randonneur said:


> Can recommend Staffin, beautiful place. :wave:



AND thankfully free of hordes of folks when we visited.... 
Searching for Dinosaur footprints was fun.. and cracking sunset over our own private beach lol...


----------



## maingate (Oct 18, 2016)

Skye was busy with Tourists, also lots of Motorhomes last week. Be careful about choosing a pull in as you will be likely to get a Tour Bus pulling in (most are Minibuses though). You can get some nice views though.


----------



## bodgeitnscarper (Oct 19, 2016)

We stayed at Elgol a couple of years ago. Stayed at the harbour.
The road down and subsequently back out is a tad steep and I think if the road was wet I would of struggled. But it is stunning and there is a tap on the jetty and loos up the steep hill.


----------

